# Are there any negative effects of eating bread?



## SomethingTegu (Dec 9, 2012)

I feed my tegu bread maybe once every two weeks, only a biscuit, and shake it in a vitamin/calcium powder container to the point that it is coated in the dust. I read Burt Bert Langerwerf fed his tegu's bread occasionally, and saw a picture of his red tegus eating bread. I was wondering what negative effects that could come from eating from eating bread.


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 9, 2012)

Im not sure I would like to know also

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## larissalurid (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm blanking out on the specifics at the moment, but I know that bread is something animals should NOT be eating. Not just tegus, even dogs, cats, squirrels, rodents, etc. I'm pretty sure it causes digestive problems and just isn't healthy. Grain is also generally not something they should be eating, like for people who feed their pets (whether its a part of a certain reptiles diet or even with their dogs/cats) canned dog/cat food they usually like to go for grain free as well.


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 9, 2012)

It would have to do with the idea that they aren't designed to digest carbohydrates and the insulin response hasn't been well-researched. It's like adult onset type 2 diabetes in people. Not everyone gets it, some people do, but it comes from the pancreas working overtime to handle the extra glucose load in the body. Eventually tissues get insulin resistant. Perhaps the same occurs in reptiles.


----------

